# Cropping images shows lots of screen corruption



## Scott Jacobs (Sep 13, 2016)

With the latest update to Lightroom CC I am suddenly getting all sorts of screen anomalies when I go to crop a photo. I typically crop by clicking and dragging selection box. Never seen this problem up until now. Running on Windows 10 with Nvidia 1070 video card using hardware acceleration. Tried backing off latest Nvidia driver and it was marginally better but still seeing all sorts of screen display artifacts. Windows 10 still at the pre-anniversary update level. 

I will try turning off the hardware acceleration - I am guessing that will likely fix the problem. But certainly don't want to have to stay that way. I did recently upgrade to the GTX 1070 card - but I edited quite a few pics since then and did not experience the screen corruption that I am suddenly seeing. 

Anyone else have this combination and seeing issues when cropping pics?

Update: I confirmed that turning off GPU acceleration eliminates the screen corruption.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 13, 2016)

First Check System Info in the Help menu to make sure you are running LRCC2015.6.1.   You can copy and paste the System Info dialog contents here in your reply.  
Any chance you could post a screen shot of the screen anomalies when you crop a photo?


----------



## Scott Jacobs (Sep 13, 2016)

I was able to quickly confirm that I am running that level of Lightroom. Not able to cut and paste contents right now of that dialogue but level is most current. I will try to get a screen grab - could be a little tricky - likely will have to use external camera but will give it a shot later on today.


----------



## Scott Jacobs (Sep 13, 2016)

Here is a screenshot that shows one variation of what I am seeing.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 13, 2016)

Scott Jacobs said:


> I was able to quickly confirm that I am running that level of Lightroom. Not able to cut and paste contents right now of that dialogue but level is most current. I will try to get a screen grab - could be a little tricky - likely will have to use external camera but will give it a shot later on today.


By Clicking on the {Copy} button you copy the contents to the clipboard where you can then paste it into a reply.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 13, 2016)

So, Are you saying the image is normal until you invoke the Crop tool then it gets chopped int duplicate segments?  This may be coming from a bad video driver or your card itself might be failing. 

It is very important to see the contents of your SysInfo Dialog.  I have no information about your OS, hardware or anything else about your environment to investigate.  Completing toy Lightroom Forums user profile would supply some of that critical diagnostic information but the contents of your sys info page will answer those questions too.


----------



## Scott Jacobs (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah sorry I am replying from my phone so will reply with the contents of that dialog later.


----------



## Scott Jacobs (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks like Nvidia driver issue - I went back to 368.81 level from July of this year and that does not show the problem. If i load either 372.54 (Aug 15th) or 372.70 (Aug 30) then the problems show up. So will keep an eye out for future Nvidia updates to see if they fix the issue down the line.


----------

